# Omelets and Lentil Soup for Busy Days



## ESue8215 (Dec 8, 2003)

The holidays are upon us! Busy days, trying to 
keep up with everyday work and school while 
juggling holiday shopping, cooking, visits with 
family and friends. Here's an easy dinner for 
you and your family:
....................................................................
Omelets and Lentil Soup

Chop some onion and mushrooms, sauté until
tender. Add a little of your favorite herb (tarragon,
thyme, oregano or basil are good). Set mixture
aside. (Don't have any mushrooms on hand? 
Substitute chopped red pepper, sliced cherry
tomatoes, chopped cooked broccoli or other
veggies.)

Set the oven on warm.

Heat a can (or two) of good lentil soup - our 
favorite is Amy's Organic Lentil.

Make each omelet and before folding over, add
some onion/mushroom mixture and, optionally,
a little feta cheese. Put each omelet on a plate
and keep warm in the oven.

Ladle the soup and offer chopped onion, parsley 
and a dash of Tabasco as toppings. Serve the 
individual omelets with the soup.
....................................................................
See more omelet fillings at
http://www.colorfulplate.com/spinach.html


----------

